# Comment brancher son iMac à une TV HD ?



## picpof (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Il y a peu, j'ai quitté le monde des PC pour un iMac 21,5" dont je suis très satisfait.

Je souhaiterais le brancher à un écran plat afin de pouvoir utiliser mon iMac (web, divx, streaming etc.) également de mon salon, sur ma TV. Ma TV Samsung dispose notamment d'un port HDMI-DVI et de deux ports HDMI tout court (j'ignore la nuance) et mon iMac a sa sortie Mini DisplayPort.

Auriez vous un adaptateur Mini DisplayPort -> HDMI-DVI à me conseiller ?
Que vaudra la qualité d'image et de son ?

Si jamais vous aviez une autre idée de solution ou un autre conseil, je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Mai 2010)

picpof a dit:


> Auriez vous un adaptateur Mini DisplayPort -> HDMI-DVI à me conseiller ?
> Que vaudra la qualité d'image et de son ?
> Si jamais vous aviez une autre idée de solution ou un autre conseil, je suis preneur.
> Merci



Bonjour, 

Pars sur le MiniDisplayPort >HDMI en sortie, ca fonctionne parfaitement.
Apple en fait (j'en ai un) qui est pas mal. Évites le cordon Minijack*2 analogique car tu n'auras pas les codages numériques et choisi un optique Toslink (avec embout minijack optique coté mac) pour le son.
Sinon, il y a les solutions tout en un comme celles-ci : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136707/un-adaptateur-mini-displayport-hdmi

A+


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2010)

avec ça par exemple : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A
parcontre, il faut prévoir un autre cable pour le son (je crois, à préciser)


----------



## picpof (11 Mai 2010)

Merci pour les réponses

Donc, l'adaptateur mini DisplayPort -> HDMI fonctionne pour l'image uniquement. 

Et si je comprend bien, pour avoir le son en numérique il me faudrait, en plus, un câble optique toslink de ce genre : http://www.amazon.fr/CABLE-AUDIO-NUMERIQUE-OPTIQUE-TOSLINK/dp/B0013KBH7G 
avec par exemple un adaptateur comme celui-ci : http://www.cable-discount.com/adaptateur-toslink-s-pdif-optique-vers-jack-3-5-male-coude.htm ("S/PDIF optique" c'est toujours ce dont on parle ? ; en recherchant un peu j'ai pas trouvé de solution directe, sans passer par un adaptateur) 

Côté TV, le seul port qui semble pouvoir accueillir la fiche optique toslink (si j'ai bien saisi ce dont il s'agit), c'est celui derrière lequel on aperçoit une LED rouge ; or, sur ma TV, ce port est noté "Digital Audio OUT (optical)". Est-ce que ça ne devrait pas plutôt être IN ?
Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi des ports RCA sur ma télé. On s'en fout ?

Désolé de faire un peu l'assisté mais je suis profane en la matière.


----------

